# Dorthe Maersk



## gottland (May 2, 2007)

Info Aubout Dorthe Maersk Produktanker Grosstonnage 51 838
But The Netto What Was It!! In 1986 The Said That She Was The
World Biggest Produktanker!!! Somebady Now!!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Dorthe Mearsk 97570 tons Built 1983 by Odense Shipyard.236.20 x 39.93 x 12.980m. 1 B&W diesel 6 cylinder 2 SA 900 x 2180, 18729 shp (13776 Kw)
2 water tube boilers. 1 Auxiliary boiler. 3 generators 900Kw. 1 generator 200Kw @ 450v 60Hz AC. DF, ESD, Gyc, Pfd, RT, Radar. Code flags OXAY.
Owned by AP Moller. Registered Thuro Danish flag


----------



## gottland (May 2, 2007)

Thank you very big


----------



## gottland (May 2, 2007)

*Svendborg maersk*

info aubout The Svendborg Maersk containership 1978 also named
Seatrain Charleston in that time she was the biggest containership
in Maersk line


----------

